# Subbing bacon fat for butter-- weight vs volume



## pastrysautegirl (Feb 2, 2011)

In the past, I made an incredibly successful duck fat brioche, using all duck fat and zero butter. I went to do the same with bacon lard, but by weight it looks like an excessive amount of fat and I can't recall whether I measured by weight or volume previously.

Does anyone have experience in replacing one hundred percent of butter fat in baked goods with an animal fat? Do you go by weight or volume?


----------



## cschley (Dec 11, 2013)

When I switch out shortening for butter, I go by weight - but since butter has some water in it, you may need to account for that. Probably don't have to worry about that with brioche.

Unrelated to the answer, Duck fat brioche sounds awesome, going to have to try it.


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

I think butter is around 81% fat, if I substitute it for shortening (which is 100% fat) I adjust by weight.


----------

